# Wanted - N1 block & Hks v cam pro



## TonySoprano1234 (Jun 19, 2020)

As above, preferably standard bore on block


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi I have a hks v cam pro brand new in a box.


----------

